# thought I would share my story with everyone..



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

So, I'm new too wood turning but have been a hobby woodworker since my junior high school days, I'm 27 years old now so its been a while, I've always liked anything made out of wood. 

I am a regular church goer, every Sunday. Recently we have had a major problem with teens getting into trouble with the law and worst of all drugs and alcohol. Me and a few of other woodworkers have decided to put together a class that would teach kids and teens woodworking. We currently have a professional carver, cabinet maker and me as the wood turner. We had to meet with the church officials to get all the details latest out. They were very pleased about our plan, designated a shop in the church basement and gave us a permission to purchase tools and any equipment that we require, with approval Ofcourse. In the next few weeks I will be busy looking for a good mini lathe and purchasing tools and other variouse things that we think we may need. Our projects will start out small and move onto other things as they progress in experiance. Even though I have access to funds for tools etc, I would need to keep the cost of wood blanks down, so it brings me to.the next thing, I would greatly appreciate if you guys would let me know about good blank deals, if anyone is giving anything away would be great, we are willing to pay for shipping etc but would moat likely come out of my own pocket. We do not want to charge these kids for anything to encourage them to come to class and learn hopefully keeping them out of trouble.

Let me know what you guys think and if you have any suggestions for me and our crew... Thanks for reading...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sounds like a good cause.

I do not have "a deal", but would be happy to donate some wood which you may consider to be blanks, what dimensions are you thinking about?

I am very familiar with the Priority Mail Boxes which are "if it fits it ships for a low flat rate". This is true. So weight is not the issue.

I have a "Large Flat Rate Box" which is 12x12x5. I can fill this with pieces of drops and scraps. I just need to know what you are looking for.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats a good thing you guys are doing and you will be paid back in the end:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
ill help you out with some of these cherry blanks and maybe some small blocks of cherry and walnut


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I think that's an excellent idea, and I'll be praying that all goes well with reaching these kids. 

A couple of suggestions, maybe you can locate a local sawyer to pick up some wood that way. Also maybe you can purchase a jointer and a planner that way you can work up "rough" lumber. Remember SAFTEY first, and good luck. Keep us posted and let us know how it's going.

Randy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Sounds like a good cause.
> 
> I do not have "a deal", but would be happy to donate some wood which you may consider to be blanks, what dimensions are you thinking about?
> 
> ...


We are planning to start off with small projects like pens and maybe tree ornaments... And other will be doing furnature building. We know that it be a while for them to learn more experianced items, but we may hold demonstrational days too by us the leaders

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't have much in the way of small blanks but can make some--have lots of mesquite.
Dave H


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

You want some curly maple pen blanks? Id be glad to send you a box and I'll even cover the shipping. I could probably send you more curly maple pen blanks than those kids could ever turn!! I know curly maple dosnt make for the coolest pen but its not a plain wood and if you dye it, it can be really cool. Send me a PM if your interested and I'll get some cut up.

I could also send you a bunch of curly 4/4 flat stock if you had somehow to cover the shipping.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

i didnt realize i was going to get such a great response. 
we are planning to get everything up and running to get class started in september, I will post updates and pictures as we get further into it. for now i will need to get together with the other "instructors" and figure out what we need as far as tools and were to get it..
thanks everyone.

@cuerodoc- i have not worked with mesquite yet, if you want to cut up some blanks and throw them in a small flat rate box, i would love to have the variety to choose from.

the purpleheart i recieved from sawdustfactory and pen blanks i got from bassblaster are already going to the class. We have to assume these kids have no knowledge of power tools and safety first always, we will start by demonstrations then move on to one one one step by step showing them how to turn wood.

This will be a long progress for us, and all this will be voluntary time, hopefully we can get them interested in something other than getting in trouble..

thanks everyone..


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I hate to ask this question, but I do so because I'd be interested in starting something like this with my congregation, as well. Are there any particular liability issues that one needs to take into consideration when starting something like this up? Woodworking is, by its very nature, inherently dangerous when working with power tools. I don't want to rain on the parade, but I'd really like to get something like this off the ground if there is a way to do it without risking a major lawsuit if someone is injured. Thanks and kudos to you for an excellent idea!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Boss O' The Shop said:


> I hate to ask this question, but I do so because I'd be interested in starting something like this with my congregation, as well. Are there any particular liability issues that one needs to take into consideration when starting something like this up? Woodworking is, by its very nature, inherently dangerous when working with power tools. I don't want to rain on the parade, but I'd really like to get something like this off the ground if there is a way to do it without risking a major lawsuit if someone is injured. Thanks and kudos to you for an excellent idea!


Yes there is always great risk for injury, the church is aware of the risks and does have insurance in any case there are injuries. we did discuss this issue, and it was the largest hurdle we had to go through. we discussed about having a permission slip or waiver signed by the parents or guardians. but i think supervision will be the greatest injury preventor. I know exactly what you are saying. Schools have wood shops, and i think if we teach them safety and keep reminding them about it, everything will go ok.
i was 15 when i ran a table saw for the first time and built my first corner desk. This is all new for me also, so im sure when we get the class started we start slow and see how it goes.. its better than not doing anything at all..


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Learn to turn green wood. You can do quite a bit without having much expense. I have 2 documents that would work well for you. One is how to turn Christmas ornaments from green tree limbs. The other is how to turn 2 bowls from one small log that will fit on a mini lathe and you don't need a bandsaw. Just a parting tool and bowl gouge. 
If you will send me an e-mail with your mailing address I'll forward these documents to you and send you some ornament hollowing tools. [email protected]


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The AAW has a great How to Teach Woodturning resource. I believe it has tutorials and works through a progression of projects. If you're not an AAW member, I'll see if I can print a copy an mail it to ya.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> The AAW has a great How to Teach Woodturning resource. I believe it has tutorials and works through a progression of projects. If you're not an AAW member, I'll see if I can print a copy an mail it to ya.


No I am not a member there. Can you save as pdf and email it to me? 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

cuerodoc said:


> Don't have much in the way of small blanks but can make some--have lots of mesquite.
> Dave H


Beat me to it, heh!

You won't be hurting for materials with this group I expect. 

One thing and you probably know this, SAFETY, SAFETY, SAFETY.....not just physical protecting the kids and anyone working with the wood but legally....anyone gets injured, it could be difficult. 

That said, once I get my band saw tuned up the missing bits put together, I'm going to cut a bunch of blanks and go harvesting wood. I have your address and some flat rate boxes so stay tuned.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

RusDemka, PM me your address (or the church's). I can put a box together and send it out this weekend.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Horatio said:


> Beat me to it, heh!
> 
> You won't be hurting for materials with this group I expect.
> 
> ...


Yup, safety is our number one concern.. majority of the kids will be be working with hand tools and the power tools will only be used with the adults present and never on their own, thanks again

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for response, Rus...I look forward to updates once you get up and running. I have no doubt that this will be a success!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I have been getting a lot of response about safety and liability issues that may come up, and I did put together a couple rules that will be implemented once we get everything set up, 

1: power tools will be operated by a key or keypad by one of the instructors only, like they do when you cut lumber at home depot. As of today the only power tools we plan to have is a scroll saw, table saw and lathe. The rest are good ol manual tools like hammer and nail..

2: since we don't know how long or how often these kids will attend, they will never use power tools, all cuts will be either made by the instructors or in advance by the instructors.

3: if no instructors are pressent, NO POWER TOOLS WILL BE OPERATIONAL.

4: project level will depend on age. Starting with bird houses for the youngest ones since I'm sure that people will sign up kids even if they are not in trouble anywere.


I really appreciate the positive response and the people that were generous enough to send something out, I did not expect such a response. We really do not know how this will go, we cannot force them to attend, we can only offer it. I will try and post some pix as I get going, I hear the room is not a large shop as we would have liked but should be enough for small projects.. thanks again everyone

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Another thought on projects would be things they can make as gifts and/or are useful. Candle holders, cutting boards, tool totes, etc.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Another thought on projects would be things they can make as gifts and/or are useful. Candle holders, cutting boards, tool totes, etc.


Yeah, we are working on alist of projects this week,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

Great idea btw will be praying for y'all 
Also you may try contacting some of the larger company's that sell tools in sure some would be willing to help for tax purposes alone 
Good luck


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Hutt said:


> Great idea btw will be praying for y'all
> Also you may try contacting some of the larger company's that sell tools in sure some would be willing to help for tax purposes alone
> Good luck


Yeah, we will, once the church officials put together paper work for us,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Rus,

That's a very worthwhile cause, I wish you and your accomplices every success.

I'll gladly put together a box or two of different size pieces. Rather than ask you to pay me for the postage, I'll ask you to join the AAW with that money.

IMO, membership in AAW would be very worthwhile for you -- the magazine is packed with useful information and gorgeous examples of turnings. You get access to PDFs of back copies of the magazine. The association might even help you with advice and/or put you in touch with people who can give direct assistance (they are very active in outreach).


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Rus,
> 
> That's a very worthwhile cause, I wish you and your accomplices every success.
> 
> ...


Thanks, duncsuss, I've been meaning to join aaw for a while now...

I have such large plans for this class, and with all the support I'm getting here I'm starting to get a little paranoid about the success of this class, will they even show up, will they like it, is it just going to be something parents just drop kids off so they don't have to deal with them. I'm just glad I'm getting such high response here, even if it doesn't work out as planned I will still be greatfull to everyone that helped out and donated material... 

I'll send you a pm with my address.
Thanks again..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

The world is full of unsung heroes.
Your group is one of them.
I wish you all the best with your endeavors.
These kids are lucky to be steered away from the decays of the society.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> ... with all the support I'm getting here I'm starting to get a little paranoid about the success of this class ...


Here's the thing: you can only do your best.

The success of this class will not be measured this week, this month, or even this year -- and you'll probably never know if your efforts made a difference to the life of one of the kids you're hoping to engage.

But you will know that you tried.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Here's the thing: you can only do your best.
> 
> The success of this class will not be measured this week, this month, or even this year -- and you'll probably never know if your efforts made a difference to the life of one of the kids you're hoping to engage.
> 
> But you will know that you tried.


Thanks duncass, I really appreciate that..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Here's the thing: you can only do your best.
> 
> The success of this class will not be measured this week, this month, or even this year -- and you'll probably never know if your efforts made a difference to the life of one of the kids you're hoping to engage.
> 
> But you will know that you tried.


 He is so right! You can only do so much, and you are. Pray that it will all work out and that God will make a difference in these kids lives. 
Good Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

D,
Register over at WoodBarter. com...
It's a bunch o' folks, many from here, trading and selling wood...

We're suckers for an opportunity to help in a good cause!:thumbsup:

p


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> D,
> Register over at WoodBarter. com...
> It's a bunch o' folks, many from here, trading and selling wood...
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, i need to register at AAW also, i got so many places i registered its starting to get hard to keep track of them lol...


----------



## Gary Tucker (May 23, 2008)

what's you shipping address ?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

gwizz777 said:


> what's you shipping address ?


Send me an email, ill respond with my address. [email protected] since you can't do pm yet .com 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Gary Tucker (May 23, 2008)

Gary Tucker

[email protected]


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

We are meeting tonight in the classroom, it sounds like some of the guys got the room somewhat ready and picked up some equipment. I will be bringing all the stuff you guys have donated and will be figuring out what else we need to pick up.. still not sure how many kids will be attending, they announced the class yesterday during church morning announcements, well wait and see. I'll try and post some classroom photos tonight for those of you that are interested,,,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> ... still not sure how many kids will be attending, they announced the class yesterday during church morning announcements, well wait and see.


I hope you're way too busy and having fun to find time to shoot pix.

Remember, we're rooting for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Somehow just catching this thread. Nice program you are putting together. As others have said you can probably keep plenty of wood on hand by making friends with your local public works department for access to downed trees. Watch craigs list for logs after storms and keep your chainsaw sharp.

You may also want a sharpening station and a band saw.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are some photos of the shop as it is currently set up. It's not the greatest shop and the tools you see in the photos were brought here by some of the church members, the lathe needs a clean up but it looks solid to turn pens and small projects. Didn't have anybody show up today but in sure they will eventually, we decided to have the class open every Monday night from 7-9pm, even if no one shows up we can just work on our own little projects here and there... 



























































Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's awesome and your doing it for a great cause. Id go if I were closer to you. 
Thumbs up.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

RUS,

You have been called to do a wonderful thing and I admire you for responding as you have.

God planted this seed in your heart and will nurture this project.

Dump any doubts you have in the circular file where they belong and push ahead.

I somehow missed this thread until now but I'd like to make a modest contribution.

I'll e.mail you for your shipping address.

Thank you so much!

Jeff


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope this is helpful Rus.

http://www.woodshopteachers.org/safety





http://sawdustmaking.com/Free Charts/charts.html


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> I hope this is helpful Rus.
> 
> http://www.woodshopteachers.org/safety
> 
> http://sawdustmaking.com/Free%20Charts/charts.html


For sure, ill check it out, thanks

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Found this


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Havnt posted any pictures of the class yet, its always busy watching them all making sure they don't get hurt lol..


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

That's very cool! Makes me wish I didn't work nights... I'd DEFINATELY drive up and donate some time!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

This is the lathe that I'm waiting for some older kids to start showing up so I can show them how to turn some pens. I'm afraid to show the little kids, they don't like to follow rules...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I was wondering what class you were going to earlier
even though i have never met you I consider you my friend and I'm very proud to call you that:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool beans guy.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's awesome. I know they enjoy it and you and they will be blessed for it.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

ok it would be awhile, because I owe bassblaster some wood. But life has gotten in the way of me doing any milling.... but if you need some wood I can mail you some up there P.M. me your adress and what dimenions you may need for flatwork or turning:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> ok it would be awhile, because I owe bassblaster some wood. But life has gotten in the way of me doing any milling.... but if you need some wood I can mail you some up there P.M. me your adress and what dimenions you may need for flatwork or turning:thumbsup:


Appreciate that Tommie, we are ok at the moment, i will contact u if needed.


----------



## Daniel Jechura (Dec 17, 2012)

If you pay for shipping I can send you a couple large flat rate box's of pen blanks. They could be used for trial and error teaching. Oak, Apple, black walnut, cherry, Some will be cut to size and some you will need to cut yourself. Good practice for the kids. Let me know and send me a address.

Dan J.
Temperance, mi.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I have an extra block plane I will gladly contribute. I need to finish restoring it first though.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

What about hand tools?
Hammers, saws, chisels, screwdrivers etc?
I'd be glad to donate some of my extras to such a good cause.
I loved the pics of the kids being distracted with creative things to do vs video games and teenage mischief .

A big :thumbsup: to you and all the members.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Daniel Jechura said:


> If you pay for shipping I can send you a couple large flat rate box's of pen blanks. They could be used for trial and error teaching. Oak, Apple, black walnut, cherry, Some will be cut to size and some you will need to cut yourself. Good practice for the kids. Let me know and send me a address.
> 
> Dan J.
> Temperance, mi.


Thanks for the offer Dan, I have a box of over 300 pen blanks that a member here sent me. We are not turning anything at the moment, but I appreciate the offer...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice pictures of the students and their work. Thanks for the update. :thumbsup:

I like the carving table. Dominick should get one. It will save him from having to tilt his table saw when he is using it for his carved panels. :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I have an extra block plane I will gladly contribute. I need to finish restoring it first though.


Chris, restoring a plane takes time and are u sure u want kids to use it? They would just destroy it , lol we always have to watch them to make sure they don't mis use tools as they do that a lot... But I would rather have them dull my carving knives rather than sit in front of a screen and play useless games


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> What about hand tools?
> Hammers, saws, chisels, screwdrivers etc?
> I'd be glad to donate some of my extras to such a good cause.
> I loved the pics of the kids being distracted with creative things to do vs video games and teenage mischief .
> ...


We do have some hand tools, majority are carving knives, that constantly need sharpening lol, we have a guy come in once in a while to sharpen them for us, any tools are welcome, the tutors ussually buy whatever is needed when we can..


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Rus, thanks for the update. Ive been wondering how your classes were going. Are the items on the shelf all made by the kids? You have some talented kids there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> We do have some hand tools, majority are carving knives, that constantly need sharpening lol, we have a guy come in once in a while to sharpen them for us, any tools are welcome, the tutors ussually buy whatever is needed when we can..


I have a really badly made No 5 I purchased for parts, but most of the parts are non-standard.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/strange-casting-no-5-parts-plane-46706/

If this will be of use for the class, I will be happy to get rid of it, sorry, donate it to the class. :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I have a really badly made No 5 I purchased for parts, but most of the parts are non-standard.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/strange-casting-no-5-parts-plane-46706/
> 
> If this will be of use for the class, I will be happy to get rid of it, sorry, donate it to the class. :laughing:


Dave, thanks but we don't build anything that requires a plane, mostly carving and hopefully lathe work really soon..


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Rus, thanks for the update. Ive been wondering how your classes were going. Are the items on the shelf all made by the kids? You have some talented kids there!!:thumbsup:


Yup, some are talented, and some have a hard time and just mess around


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

RusDemka said:


> Chris, restoring a plane takes time and are u sure u want kids to use it? They would just destroy it , lol we always have to watch them to make sure they don't mis use tools as they do that a lot... But I would rather have them dull my carving knives rather than sit in front of a screen and play useless games


hey, i'll be happy that it gets used. and it might help spark that flame in a kid.

i can't ask for any more than that.

but if the shop you have simply doesn't or wouldn't use planes, then it would just be clutter.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> hey, i'll be happy that it gets used. and it might help spark that flame in a kid.
> 
> i can't ask for any more than that.
> 
> but if the shop you have simply doesn't or wouldn't use planes, then it would just be clutter.


Chris, restore it and keep it, we currently don't have plans to work on projects that will require a plane. And with limited space we don't want it to just lay around and not used, thank u


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

That will be great. There is also a message in all you turn. They can see how an old piece of what people think off as just an old piece of wood, or fire wood, can turn into something usable that can shine. It all starts with being put in the hands of the turner, just like placing our lives into Christ's hands and allowing him to turn and fashion us into the image of himself that we can shine to the lost world around us. It's our prayer that God will bless you all as you work with these precious souls.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone have a dremel they have laying around collecting dust?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Anyone have a dremel they have laying around collecting dust?


Hey Dema I have an extra one laying around. I'd be happy to send to you if it would help. 
The only problem is the pin to lock the collet doesn't lock. Probably just a spring popped out. 
There's a drill bit in it. 
I probably could remove it, I just haven't messed with it. Let me know.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Hey Dema I have an extra one laying around. I'd be happy to send to you if it would help.
> The only problem is the pin to lock the collet doesn't lock. Probably just a spring popped out.
> There's a drill bit in it.
> I probably could remove it, I just haven't messed with it. Let me know.


Yes dom it will help, ill send u a pm. We can take it apart and fix it, we only have 1 and a half dremels lol, the half dremel is a cheap small one and barely works...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Yes dom it will help, ill send u a pm. We can take it apart and fix it, we only have 1 and a half dremels lol, the half dremel is a cheap small one and barely works...


Yea no problem. 
It does work and its variable speed. Here's what it looks like. 



















It's kinda rusted on there. I tried to remove it, but it's stuck. If you want it and you can fix it? Then it's yours.
Edit: I was able to remove the drill bit.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice pictures of the students and their work. Thanks for the update. :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the carving table. Dominick should get one. It will save him from having to tilt his table saw when he is using it for his carved panels. :laughing:


Hey!!!!! Laughing!!!! I just now saw this Dave. 
I like my tilting table saw. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Dema I just sent it. You should get it by Thursday. Keep your eyes open for it.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Hey Dema I just sent it. You should get it by Thursday. Keep your eyes open for it.


Thanx, will do


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Dema did you get that Dremel yet?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Hey Dema did you get that Dremel yet?


Yes i did, did u not get my pm? Will be putting it to use tomorrow :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Yes i did, did u not get my pm? Will be putting it to use tomorrow :yes:


No I didn't. 
Glad you got it working.


----------

